# Silver Nitrate-HCPC



## jenpollock (Oct 27, 2008)

My surgeons use Silver nitrate and I'm trying to determine which HCPC code to use.  We are currently using 99070, but are wondering if the J3490 for unclassified drugs would be more appropriate.

Thanks,


----------



## heathermc (Oct 27, 2008)

we use 17250


----------



## magnolia1 (Oct 27, 2008)

Are you solely coding for the surgeon, or for the facility?

Based on your question, I'm under the impression that you are looking for the "supply" code, not the procedure code (??)


----------



## jenpollock (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, I'm billing for the surgeon and the actual "supply" code not a procedure.  We don't use the Silver Nitrate that often,  however our hand surgeon has been using it more in the office.

Thank you all for your feedback.


----------

